# RAB Stealth



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a customer that I have put up 4 or 5 of the RAB Stealth 200 motion lights and he loves them. He has a cheap/crappy motion light on his carport that he wants replaced. He asked if the RAB lights had a smaller, "not so in your face" light he could use on the carport. He just wants the quality of the Stealth but a smaller version.
I saw they have a R90 version with only 110° detection area. Looks like the same light except it doesn't have the bell shroud around the bulbs.
I thought about getting that and putting in either smaller watt par 38 or just regular A19 bulbs.

Anyone have any other suggestions but staying with the RAB Stealth line?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The Stealth is only in massive size. :laughing: You'd have to go the Gotcha or Mini Sensor if you want something low profile.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In my opinion, the Gotcha's suck. Perhaps use one stealth sensor to switch low-profile fixtures of your choice?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't know what a "Gotcha" or "Mini" is!:no:

But did think of using the Stealth sensor with another fixture.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> I don't know what a "Gotcha" or "Mini" is!:no:
> 
> But did think of using the Stealth sensor with another fixture.



Go on the RAB website.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I used a stealth sensor to control coach lights, recessed, and many different types of lighting. Buy the Stealth sensor only and control whatever you want.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I looked at the rab site. I would like to find a straight photo cell. From what I can tell, the Stealth has both photo and motion sensing. This is for a sign light. Do not need motion detection. Can you turn off the motion detector?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

te12co2w said:


> I looked at the rab site. I would like to find a straight photo cell. From what I can tell, the Stealth has both photo and motion sensing. This is for a sign light. Do not need motion detection. Can you turn off the motion detector?


Just buy a photocell like Tork or Intermatic. They're inexpensive


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> Just buy a photocell like Tork or Intermatic. They're inexpensive


 I have had 2 off the shelf intermatic photocells installed on that building this year. Both of them laid down on the job. Looking for something more reliable.


----------

